
Ubuntu teaser counts down to January 2nd launch, hints at touch-based OS - cooldeal
http://www.engadget.com/2013/01/01/ubuntu-teases-touch-os/
======
rbanffy
Dammit Mark! Will you make me retire my notebook before its first birthday?!

